# Dog Walks in and around Alnwick



## stylemypooch (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

So we've just booked a short break in the North, near Alnwick and I'm wondering if you have any nice recommended dog walks that you know of.

3-6 miles usually serves us nicely with a few resting points in between 

Would love to hear about any local knowledge you have or any really good websites.

Thanks
Nicola


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

There are tonnes! Have a look at the Northumberland tourism website: Hadrian's Wall is fantastic, as is Kielder Forest, the north Pennines and the Cheviots. Druridge Bay is beautiful too - miles and miles of empty beaches.

You'll be in the heart of wilderness country - there isn't a county like it .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

This website is good; Walkingworld - Britain's walking community


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll be keeping my eye on this thread as we also have a break booked up in Alnwick for later this year! Izzy's first holiday!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We take the spots to Newton by the Sea & Druridge bay when we are over there  good pub at Newton & you can take your dog in, the spots have'nt been in   total chaos :lol:


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations on choosing to come to a most beautiful part of the country. Northumberland has many picturesque places to walk. Our beaches are beautiful, and there are miles and miles of open countryside. We have many castles in this area too.
I would suggest you bring waterproofs as we do seem to get an awful lot of rain. But then beauty takes work


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Ill be keeping my eyes on this thread to, would really love a short break near alnwick. Hope your going to visit the castle. I'd be interested to know where people are staying with thier pooches xx


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

mimi g said:


> Ill be keeping my eyes on this thread to, would really love a short break near alnwick. Hope your going to visit the castle. I'd be interested to know where people are staying with thier pooches xx


We just searched on Holiday cottages in the UK, France and Ireland | cottages4you as my OH gets an NHS discount on there. You can search for places which allow pets, so it's easy to find a nice cottage anywhere in the UK. We've got a nice little cottage for 6 of us (and 2 pooches) through there, cant remember off top of my head what we paid for a week but it hardly broke the bank between 6 of us!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

So many places to walk up here, I'm not that far from Alnwick. Agree with shamykebab about looking at Northumberland Tourism website.

You'll love all the beaches etc


----------



## Ben the Westie (May 9, 2012)

We are staying it a cottage n the centre of Alnwick booked through a company called Welcome Cottages. They have loads of dog friendly places to stay. As far as good places to walk your owners goes, I have been recommended Alnmouth beech where us four footers can go on all year round.

As far as the castle is concerned it's a no go for dogs according to the local Tourist centre.


----------

